# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- FT Medical Optometrist need near Daytona Beach, FL

## MarcArrington

*Full Scope Optometrist near Daytona Beach, FL*
*$200,000 or better very obtainable*
This is an outstanding opportunity for someone who is interested in practicing full scope optometry in the Ormond Beach, FL region.
Multiple location MD/OD practice seeking an OD looking for a great medical opportunity!
Highlights:

Full scope practice looking for an Optometrist who can treat primary care & medical OptometryM-F schedule- *No Saturdays! Will split time between a few locations*Practice is fully equipped with all equipment necessary to practice full scopeFamily & employee centered practice- Sense of humor is a must!High Base with large bonus % based on collectionsPTO & holidays, and full benefits package including stipend for Health, Dental stipend for CE, 401K with 4% matchOptical bonuses after 1-2 yearsAll patients are fully worked up- good face time with each patient
*Requirements*: O.D. licensed to practice in FL required. Excellent clinical and Communication skills. Works well in a team environment.
Send me your resume/CV today!
Make all inquiries directly through Marc Arrington. Email: marrington@etsvision.com 
*Phone/Text: (540) 206-2757*
ETS Vision specializes in placing Optometrists/Ophthalmologists in top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity as an Optometrist/Ophthalmologist, send your resume/CV today!
*Visit our Web Page: www.etsvision.com*

----------

